# Car Valeters - Detailing in Aberdeen?



## RAJE (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi All,
I am currently in Aberdeen and looking to sell my Audi A4 Tdi Sport. Does anyone know of any good mobile car valeters in this area???


----------



## Supreme Detailing (Sep 5, 2007)

RAJE said:


> Hi All,
> I am currently in Aberdeen and looking to sell my Audi A4 Tdi Sport. Does anyone know of any good mobile car valeters in this area???


You want a good price for it take it to Polished Bliss they will sort it out


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

check the supporters list mate.

also this is in the wrong section


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sean no offence but leave him to the sponsors list, thats why they pay good money to sponsor the site to gain business in the areas.

Link to thread has been posted so thats it i think?


----------



## S3AN (May 24, 2008)

Sorry about that abz didn't think about the forum sponsors  

Will keep them in mind in future posts :thumb:

Sean


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Kev why did you even thank 2 posts up?? WTF!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caught it by mistake as I'm on my phone, and I don't think 'thanks' can be removed. do calm down grahame


----------

